# Tubby Boy



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

The Cute Blob :love1


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

awww


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

Awww, look at those ears!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

That's not a mouse it's a fur ball with a face! :lol:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww, he's a cutie :love1


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

:shock:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

He reminds me of those fluff balls that used to be on the old TV series of Star Trek- Tribbles I think thats what they were called! :lol:


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:lol: he is such a big boy, i'll have to weigh him, the biggest I've had so far is 58g, he might top that :lol:


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I love 'em when they are squishy! I would love to just snuggle him and squish him and kiss him!


----------

